# I made a bow!



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

Btw, I'd love to see your projects, as well as any tips or suggestions in this thread!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice indeed!
Limb pockets 3D printed? Let us know how these hold up when shooting regularly.
And maybe the possibility to put a grip on it. Don't know what poundage you're shooting, but going up might require a more comfortable grip than the narrow bare metal one you have now. Just my $0.02.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Very nice! 

I'm also interested in how the 3D printed items hold up. As 3D printing technology improved, it's likely that more & more bow parts will be made that way. 

Also, I like the simple design of your sight. 

How does it shoot?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks pretty thick to me. Maybe just first impression.


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea like I said, it is a bit heavy, and thus on the thick side. This was mostly to be doubly sure it wouldn't blow up. The 3D printed parts hold up very well, and the limb pockets aren't really bearing much of a load themselves, they mainly serve to keep the limbs aligned and they do a pretty decent job.


----------



## unclejdof3 (Mar 11, 2015)

great work.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Outstanding. Congrats...keep up the good work.


----------



## kawabunga (Oct 21, 2009)

That's cool, nice work!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Heavy can be good in a target bow. Nicely done !


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

The heaviness definitely slows down movement, more than any other recurve I've felt and I shoot a pretty heavy compound normally so the weight doesn't bother me


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

That's AWESOME!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks, are you by chance related to Josh Binger?


----------



## chachi (Jan 18, 2007)

Cool idea


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice work man! keep at it!


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

nicely done, im curious to see you shoot it too.....so get out there and post pics or vids of you shooting with it please


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'll get right on that!


----------



## skinny lizard (Jun 16, 2010)

Im a machinist myself and that riser looks like some nice work. nicely done!!


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks, I was really pleased with the work they did on it.


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Anytime you can do something you enjoy as a class project...it makes it that much more fun!!!
Excellent Job!!!!


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

As a machinist i have thought about designing and building my own bow. Did you use any software to figure out the stresses on the bow?


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks pretty darn good!


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

That's true, thanks a lot!


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

I looked at SolidWorks simulation to determine the areas of high stress, and worked around that, but since I was in high school, I didn't really have a knowledge of the mathematics that would allow me to optimize this design.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Impressive. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Let's see that baby shoot! It's definitely a sweet looking bow!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mountains (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice work! Would love to see it shoot.


----------



## mountains (Oct 7, 2015)

Any plans for a second?


----------



## Stick Flinger1 (Oct 16, 2015)

nice work


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
:set1_CHAPLIN3: Very nice indeed [ Later


----------



## napz0r (Oct 2, 2015)

Sweet Riser!


----------



## DonJuan14 (Feb 15, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Pmaurer (Jun 3, 2013)

So cool, nicely done!


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

It feels pretty cool when you make something from your own hands and it just works and you intended! Nice work.


----------



## superkodiaks (Mar 14, 2016)

Great job! That is so cool.


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice words!


----------



## Melayl (May 23, 2016)

Very nice! I wish I could have done cool things like that in my high school classes.
Have you considered PVC for the limbs? It forms easily, you can layer it to up the poundage, and Schedule 40 is pretty tough stuff.


----------



## wdebrian (Aug 4, 2016)

nice work!


----------



## Beechy09 (Aug 11, 2016)

Very cool! That's something to be proud of


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Well that took some skills! Looks great.


----------



## RLZ (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice!! well done.


----------



## dadrick (Aug 17, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

good work.


----------



## Ljt200 (Aug 28, 2015)

Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtylostsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

Very cool project, and a job well done


----------



## gsmiley (Feb 18, 2019)

re the U tube thing -spare us the Walter Mitty crap


----------



## gsmiley (Feb 18, 2019)

If you print your parts directly you are pretty much stuck with thermoplastic second rate stuff. But it will burn out of a plaster mold so you can use it for a lost wax metal part as long as it is non ferrous. How about old aluminum pistons for limb caps and such? That is good stuff, takes a pounding.


----------



## gsmiley (Feb 18, 2019)

keeping in mind there is about a 2 1/2 % shrinkage factor which could be programed right in.


----------



## ebs (Dec 8, 2017)

Great workmanship!


----------



## spenglet (Oct 2, 2016)

keep up the good work. enjoy you passion/work


----------



## Surfgeek (May 31, 2019)

Wow that looks amazing! I can't seem to find if you did the riser with a CNC machine or how? Sorry if that was already answered. Looking forward to seeing more designs from you!


----------



## ricky530 (Aug 27, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## johngolds (Sep 5, 2013)

thats nice, I hope you got an A for your project.


----------



## mwitt07 (Jun 4, 2018)

js429 said:


> This is a bow I made for a project in my engineering class. The assignment was to make something... anything we wanted, and since I love archery, I designed and built my own bow. I made every piece on it except the limbs and the stabilizers, but I'm toying around with ideas to make those too. I designed the riser, and had some great help from a friend and fellow shooter with machining it. The limb pockets, sight, and rest are all 3D printed. It shoots pretty good, and the only thing I would change is that it's a bit heavy. (Pictures in link below).
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/iv7ok#0
> 
> I hope to work for Hoyt someday as an engineer, so this project was a great way for me to get some exposure while still in high school. Hope you all like it


that's great


----------



## mwitt07 (Jun 4, 2018)

johngolds said:


> thats nice, I hope you got an A for your project.


agree


----------



## mwitt07 (Jun 4, 2018)

ricky530 said:


> Very nice.


agree


----------



## mwitt07 (Jun 4, 2018)

Surfgeek said:


> Wow that looks amazing! I can't seem to find if you did the riser with a CNC machine or how? Sorry if that was already answered. Looking forward to seeing more designs from you!


agree


----------



## Danmielke (May 27, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Billie338Rum (Jun 23, 2019)

very nice


----------



## Billie338Rum (Jun 23, 2019)

nice job


----------



## jsnell1988 (Jun 9, 2019)

Thats incredible! Bet it took a long time!


----------



## Devious303 (Feb 10, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## ebk04 (Jun 24, 2019)

cool!


----------



## apsudderth (Jun 14, 2019)

That is awesome! Great work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenklimo (Jun 11, 2012)

That is impressive! Great work


----------



## VLuong24 (Aug 4, 2018)

thats awesome!!!


----------



## gfwireman (Jan 14, 2006)

Keep on building, they'll get lighter


----------



## ragimmatrix (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice, i bet it gets tiring holding it out to shoot though


----------



## Sean1684 (Jul 27, 2019)

Good job


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

cool


----------



## nato300 (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice work! Good luck at Hoyt.


----------



## Robbo Bobcat (Feb 4, 2017)

very cool! great work


----------



## Guesty33 (Jul 29, 2019)

Very cool.. Well done!


----------



## Andrewwick (Dec 21, 2019)

Great work!


----------



## speedload (Apr 26, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## Niko615 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## sawdust1957 (Aug 23, 2017)

very nice.


----------



## andrewasmith (Dec 23, 2019)

Good job man. Looks good. How accurate is it?


----------



## patleo (Dec 29, 2019)

very cool!


----------



## dwardo (Jan 21, 2020)

Great job! Looks sturdy. Is it heavy?


----------



## Sirenobie (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks good. What is the weight?


----------



## sfeuerborn (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh man way to get productive with school work! I bet it'd be easy to trim a few grams here and there


----------



## wrxkyuu (Jan 26, 2020)

That is a mighty fine bow. Do you think if the riser was thinner would it be still capable bow without any issues?


----------

